# Weird Mix, no clue what I;m going to get!



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

I bred two mice that I'm sure sure of the color on either, so what I get will be... rainbow!









Mom the day before popping--what color is she? Her parents were agouti and chocolate.









Father on the left, with son and daughter from another litter. Any idea what color they are?


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Probably will get a lot of agouti. Possibly chocolate is dad is a carrier. 
I doubt you'll have a rainbow unless there are hidden genes in the parents.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

12 babies!

















After I sexed and culled the boys, five girls left:


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Not quite sure what dad is. I bred him, but for the life of my I can't remember his parents  !


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Day 2 pics:


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Those bins look very small.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

They're 12"X8"X6", used for single bucks, breeding pairs, and mom with young babies. They get moved to bigger bins as they grow.


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

Is a wheel dangerous to the pinkies? I have a flying saucer with my pregnant doe now, and she runs every night. But when she gives birth, should I take it out? I noticed you didn't give her one.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

The containers are too short to have the wheels in them. Some people will say wheels are dangerous to young mice, some don't think so. I've never noticed a difference one way or another, though the ones that do have wheels, I have seen hoppers come flying off or get smacked around a bit by the wheel, so your preference.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

The tub looks fine to me. The tub size and the inclusion/exclusion of a wheel are important factors. A small box with no wheel is better for the litter until they are at least two weeks old. If mum can use all her energy up running around, she's not putting it into feeding her young. When the young start to feed themselves a bigger box and wheel is fine for them.

I agree you can expect agoutis, with possibilities of cinnamon and/or chinchilla type diltues, as mum looks like a chinchilla dilute agouti.

Sarah xxx


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

That mom looks like a blue agouti. Cool!


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Well, that's more than I knew before!

Day 3 pic


----------

